# cinelli spinaci



## colinbow (21 Apr 2017)

Hi Has anyone got a pair for sale? Thanks for reading COLIN


----------



## Sharky (21 Apr 2017)

Yep, got a pair in the garage somewhere. Apart from postage costs, dont want anything for them.

They wont fit modern oversize bars though.

PM your whereabouts etc
Cheers keith


----------



## cyberknight (22 Apr 2017)

Sharky said:


> Yep, got a pair in the garage somewhere. Apart from postage costs, dont want anything for them.
> 
> They wont fit modern oversize bars though.
> 
> ...


Pity some one hasnt done a new version that does, i had some of them years ago and they were brill .


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2017)

I was just looking at the huge curved bar ends on my MTB's bars and thinking that they could be used to do the same job, but I don't think that they would fit oversized bars either.


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Apr 2017)

I was looking at these similar TT Tri bars sometime ago for longer summer rides.
25.4mm is stated. 





Edit: Only £4 in silver from Planet x: 


craigwend said:


> Planet-x cheaper?
> 
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HB3TTIRA/3ttt-tiramisu-bar-extensions


----------



## craigwend (22 Apr 2017)

Planet-x cheaper? 

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HB3TTIRA/3ttt-tiramisu-bar-extensions


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Apr 2017)

craigwend said:


> Planet-x cheaper?
> 
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HB3TTIRA/3ttt-tiramisu-bar-extensions



Wow, £4 for the silver pair, I've ordered a pair and I didn't really want any....


----------

